# Accontentarsi



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

E' uscito più volte in altre discussioni "accontentarsi" e "non accontentarsi".
Cosa significa per voi?
Non dobbiamo forse sempre non accontentarci e impegnarci perché la nostra vita, in ogni suo aspetto, sia il meglio possibile e nel contempo accettare la realtà dei fatti e, di conseguenza, accontentarci?
Ovvero posso non accontentarmi di come sono e impegnarmi per cercare di migliorarmi ma devo accontentarmi dell'altezza e dell'età che ho e non farmi fare allungamento chirurgico, arrampicarmi su trampoli traballanti o ricorrere al chirurgo plastico per cercare di apparire una ventenne se non lo sono più, apparendo un mostro?
Non è forse altrettanto mostruoso deformare una relazione in cui viviamo, giudicandola non abbastanza, inseguendo il sogno di un amore appagante da ogni punto di vista, con la ferma convinzione di meritarci la favola che sogniamo?


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

​io non mi accontento;​apprezzo fortemente quello che ho perché per arrivarci ho lavorato duramente e intendo continuare e credo di avere quello che più o meno merito.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' uscito più volte in altre discussioni "accontentarsi" e "non accontentarsi".
> Cosa significa per voi?
> Non dobbiamo forse sempre non accontentarci e impegnarci perché la nostra vita, in ogni suo aspetto, sia il meglio possibile e nel contempo accettare la realtà dei fatti e, di conseguenza, accontentarci?
> Ovvero posso non accontentarmi di come sono e impegnarmi per cercare di migliorarmi ma devo accontentarmi dell'altezza e dell'età che ho e non farmi fare allungamento chirurgico, arrampicarmi su trampoli traballanti o ricorrere al chirurgo plastico per cercare di apparire una ventenne se non lo sono più, apparendo un mostro?
> Non è forse altrettanto mostruoso deformare una relazione in cui viviamo, giudicandola non abbastanza, inseguendo il sogno di un amore appagante da ogni punto di vista, con la ferma convinzione di meritarci la favola che sogniamo?


nell'accezione comune penso sia letto negativamente... farsi bastare ciò che si è ottenuto rispetto a ben altre aspettative iniziali.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' uscito più volte in altre discussioni "accontentarsi" e "non accontentarsi".
> Cosa significa per voi?
> Non dobbiamo forse sempre non accontentarci e impegnarci perché la nostra vita, in ogni suo aspetto, sia il meglio possibile e nel contempo accettare la realtà dei fatti e, di conseguenza, accontentarci?
> Ovvero posso non accontentarmi di come sono e impegnarmi per cercare di migliorarmi ma devo accontentarmi dell'altezza e dell'età che ho e non farmi fare allungamento chirurgico, arrampicarmi su trampoli traballanti o ricorrere al chirurgo plastico per cercare di apparire una ventenne se non lo sono più, apparendo un mostro?
> Non è forse altrettanto mostruoso *deformare* *una relazione in cui viviamo, giudicandola non abbastanza*, inseguendo il sogno di un amore appagante da ogni punto di vista, con la ferma convinzione di meritarci la favola che sogniamo?


non credo sia mostruoso, fatto salvo il fatto che io ne uscirei. Tutti meritiamo meglio, se quel che abbiamo non è abbastanza per noi, perlomeno sulla carta. Farsi bastare ciò che si ha è orripilante, per me, ma rimanere dove si sta male ancor di più. Meglio niente. Va da sé che l'adagio "difendere o proteggere la famiglia" mi fa venire l'orticaria.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ​io non mi accontento;​apprezzo fortemente quello che ho perché per arrivarci ho lavorato duramente e intendo continuare e credo di avere quello che più o meno merito.


quoto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> non credo sia mostruoso, fatto salvo il fatto che io ne uscirei. Tutti meritiamo meglio, se quel che abbiamo non è abbastanza per noi, perlomeno sulla carta. Farsi bastare ciò che si ha è orripilante, per me, ma rimanere dove si sta male ancor di più. *Meglio niente*. Va da sé che l'adagio "difendere o proteggere la famiglia" mi fa venire l'urticaria.


Appunto.
Ma il niente è accontentarsi del niente?
Il merito nelle relazioni non esiste. Si fa quel che si può e si ha quel che gli altri sono in grado di darci.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma il niente è accontentarsi del niente?
> Il merito nelle relazioni non esiste. Si fa quel che si può e si ha quel che gli altri sono in grado di darci.


secondo me c'è anche un po' di merito nel saper costruire un rapporto ; non è tutto così facile e scontato


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

temo che a volte non si riesca ad apprezzare pienamente quello che si ha, poco o tanto che sia, col rischio di perdere il contatto con la realtà per inseguire o sognare cose evanescenti
invece secondo me la realtà è l'unica che può dare serenità e felicità, nel senso che l'appagamento reale è l'unico possibile


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> temo che a volte non si riesca ad apprezzare pienamente quello che si ha, poco o tanto che sia, col rischio di perdere il contatto con la realtà per inseguire o sognare cose evanescenti
> invece secondo me la realtà è l'unica che può dare serenità e felicità, nel senso che l'appagamento reale è l'unico possibile


se pensi a tutte quelle volte che per qualche ragione perdiamo per un po' di tempo "la normalità" per malattia o altro e quanto poi essa ci appaia una conquista ti rendi conto di quello che conta realmente


----------



## Caciottina (4 Giugno 2014)

Io penso che tu gli dia un significato negativo. che non ha.
accontentarsi non vuole sempre dire: non posso avere questo? boh mi accontento di questo.
vuole anche dire: non posso proprio avere questo? allora si, mi accontento di questo.

es. una mia cara amica ha recentemente scoperto di non poter avere figli. mai. e non ne ha.
ha preso la decisione di adottare un bambino. 
e io le ho chiesto: come ti fa sentire questa cosa? 
e lei mi ha risposto: bene, a questo giro mi accontento di quello che la vita mi puo dare.

ora io non penso che cis siano casi e casi. se si usa la parola accontentarsi non puo avere un accezione negativa perche noi tutti i giorni ci accontentiano anche in piccole dosi e di qualcosa di molto piccolo....
non c'e' il panino col slame? bon mi accontento di quello con la porchetta (forse sarebbe emglio il contrario )

non c'e' il mio benzinaio preferito che mi fa lo sconto e pure il sorriso? bon per sta v0olta mi accontento di quello in fonod alla starda che e' antipatico....

io penso che abbia accezione negativa quando si intende che ci facciamo andare bene certe cose per non subirne le conseguenze.....che e' un po diverso da accontentarsi....seconod me


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ma il niente è accontentarsi del niente?
> Il merito nelle relazioni non esiste. Si fa quel che si può e si ha quel che gli altri sono in grado di darci.



mah, io non sarei così sicura. Anzi. Ci saranno situazioni nelle quali ti meriti (generico) di più e altre nelle quali quel che hai è pure troppo. Generalizzare è impossibile. Il niente non è accontentarsi del niente; è non accettare un inaccettabile poco. E che sia poco te ne accorgi proprio quando ti si affaccia nel cervello il pensiero, forte e incarnato: "merito di più".


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me c'è anche un po' di merito nel saper costruire un rapporto ; non è tutto così facile e scontato


Lo dici ora perché non sei (o credi di non esserlo) tradita.
Immagina di scoprirlo oggi, come è successo a tante qui, e ti trovi smarrita a domandarti come è successo, visto che ti eri meritata quel rapporto limpido, sincero e solido per cui avevi lavorato duramente.


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se pensi a tutte quelle volte che per qualche ragione perdiamo per un po' di tempo "la normalità" per malattia o altro e quanto poi essa ci appaia una conquista ti rendi conto di quello che conta realmente



giusto...ho letto un'intervista di quell'avvocatessa sfregiata dal fidanzato, belle parole


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dici ora perché non sei (*o credi di non esserlo*) tradita.
> Immagina di scoprirlo oggi, come è successo a tante qui, e ti trovi smarrita a domandarti come è successo, visto che ti eri meritata quel rapporto limpido, sincero e solido per cui avevi lavorato duramente.


:mrgreen:

scusa , non pensavo al tradimento


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, io non sarei così sicura. Anzi. Ci saranno situazioni nelle quali ti meriti (generico) di più e altre nelle quali quel che hai è pure troppo. Generalizzare è impossibile. Il niente non è accontentarsi del niente; è non accettare un inaccettabile poco. E che sia poco te ne accorgi proprio quando ti si affaccia nel cervello il pensiero, forte e incarnato: "merito di più".



boh io alla fine non credo di essermi meritata nè le cose belle nè quelle brutte:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, io non sarei così sicura. Anzi. Ci saranno situazioni nelle quali ti meriti (generico) di più e altre nelle quali quel che hai è pure troppo. Generalizzare è impossibile. Il niente non è accontentarsi del niente; è non accettare un inaccettabile poco. E che sia poco te ne accorgi proprio quando ti si affaccia nel cervello il pensiero, forte e incarnato: "merito di più".


Il merito c'entra poco anche nel lavoro perché ci sono casi in cui hai un ruolo perché te lo sei meritato, altre in cui te lo sei meritato ma l'ha chi non se lo merita.
Figuriamoci nei sentimenti. Puoi essere una persona solida con capacità di amore, dedizione, dialogo e ogni qualità necessaria per un rapporto appagante ma non riuscire ad averlo quel rapporto.
Così scegli il niente perché quel rapporto non va, non perché ne "meriti" uno migliore. Il migliore potrebbe non arrivare mai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> boh io alla fine non credo di essermi meritata nè le cose belle nè quelle brutte:singleeye:



beh, io intendevo che 'è tutto nella mente', ma è in base a quello che hai in mente che vivi. Non in base a una supposta oggettività dei processi della vita. E poi capita pure che si icnntrino degli stronzi, ad esempio. Che non meritiamo :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> scusa , non pensavo al tradimento


Parlavo di relazioni non di lavoro.
E poi, l'ho detto poi, anche nel lavoro potrebbero esserci persone con qualità come le tue che, per una serie di circostanze fortuite, non sono riuscite a costruire quel che hai costruito tu.
Tu te lo sei meritato, nel senso che hai lavorato per ottenerlo. Ma non è una condizione sufficiente.


----------



## sienne (4 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non ho letto ... 

accontentarsi ... è cambiare ottica, secondo me. 
E ci si accontenta di cose, che prima sembravano banali o scontate o persino inutili. 
Mentre, con il cambiare ottica, possono assumere dimensioni enormi e importanti ... 

Si cambia vita ... insomma ... e non in un senso peggiore ... ma diverso ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, io intendevo che 'è tutto nella mente', ma è in base a quello che hai in mente che vivi. Non in base a una supposta oggettività dei processi della vita. E poi capita pure che si icnntrino degli stronzi, ad esempio. Che non meritiamo :mrgreen:


questo è vero.
in realtà ciò che non sopporto è il merito di più senza che in realtà non ci sia il supporto del'azione .


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il merito c'entra poco anche nel lavoro perché ci sono casi in cui hai un ruolo perché te lo sei meritato, altre in cui te lo sei meritato ma l'ha chi non se lo merita.
> Figuriamoci nei sentimenti. Puoi essere una persona solida con capacità di amore, dedizione, dialogo e ogni qualità necessaria per un rapporto appagante ma non riuscire ad averlo quel rapporto.
> Così scegli il niente perché quel rapporto non va, non perché ne "meriti" uno migliore. Il migliore potrebbe non arrivare mai.


Brunetta, solo solo parole (sia le mie che le tue). Io (esempio cretino) se il cibo non è abbastanza buono non lo mangio, non è che lo ingoio perché è meglio di niente. L'atteggiamento emotivo di "merito di più" è una leva potente e scardinante; nella fattispecie ti fa andare a cercare un cibo migliore. Poi, che nessuno si merita nulla perché è il regno del caos e dell'indeterminato, yeah, lo dicono pure i mistici sufi.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è vero.
> in realtà ciò che non sopporto è il merito di più senza che in realtà non ci sia il supporto del'azione .


chiara aveva fatto un bel discorso sul merito


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il merito c'entra poco anche nel lavoro *perché ci sono casi in cui hai un ruolo perché te lo sei meritato, altre in cui te lo sei meritato ma l'ha chi non se lo merita.
> Figuriamoci nei sentimenti. Puoi essere una persona solida con capacità di amore, dedizione, dialogo e ogni qualità necessaria per un rapporto appagante ma non riuscire ad averlo quel rapporto.
> Così scegli il niente perché quel rapporto non va, non perché ne "meriti" uno migliore. Il migliore potrebbe non arrivare mai.


eh no, dai. è vero che ci sono casi in cui etc
però partiamo dal fatto che di base l'impegno , la preparazione le idee la differenza la fanno.non sempre ma vivaddio spesso


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è vero.
> in realtà ciò che non sopporto è il merito di più senza che in realtà non ci sia il supporto del'azione .



nella vita un po' di culo non guasta!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è vero.
> in realtà ciò che non sopporto è il merito di più senza che in realtà non ci sia il supporto del'azione .


Il tuo pensiero meriterebbe qualche virgola qua e là :mrgreen:
Dopo attenta lettura: concordo :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ​io non mi accontento;​apprezzo fortemente quello che ho perché per arrivarci ho lavorato duramente e intendo continuare e credo di avere quello che più o meno merito.


quoto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tuo pensiero *meriterebbe qualche virgola qua e là* :mrgreen:
> Dopo attenta lettura: concordo :up:


come darti torto?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Brunetta, solo solo parole (sia le mie che le tue). Io (esempio cretino) se il cibo non è abbastanza buono non lo mangio, non è che lo ingoio perché è meglio di niente. L'atteggiamento emotivo di "merito di più" è una leva potente e scardinante; nella fattispecie ti fa andare a cercare un cibo migliore. Poi, che nessuno si merita nulla perché è il regno del caos e dell'indeterminato, yeah, lo dicono pure i mistici sufi.


Ho aperto la discussione perché qua e là ho letto che "merito l'amore".
Ma dove? Ma quando?
Ma chi l'ha detto?
Puoi trovare l'amore o no. Puoi avere una relazione abbastanza buona alla quale hai lavorato e puoi avere una relazione che fa schifo.
Se non ti piace la relazione (o il cibo) te ne vai e cerchi altro ma l'amore (o il paté-esempio orrido per te) non te lo meriti e potrai non averlo mai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho aperto la discussione perché qua e là ho letto che "merito l'amore".
> Ma dove? Ma quando?
> Ma chi l'ha detto?
> Puoi trovare l'amore o no. Puoi avere una relazione abbastanza buona alla quale hai lavorato e puoi avere una relazione che fa schifo.
> Se non ti piace la relazione (o il cibo) te ne vai e cerchi altro ma l'amore (o il paté-esempio orrido per te) non te lo meriti e potrai non averlo mai.


E' che tu, secondo me of course, confondi merito e ricompensa. Che io (generico) meriti di più dati i (colmare a piacere con: gli sforzi fatti su di me, l'evoluzione personale, gli studi, la competenza acquisita, l'essere in gamba and so on) a me pare un fatto e ANCHE una spinta evolutiva che lèvate; che non corrisponda, in linea generale, a ciò che accade (cioè alla ricompensa), pure. Dunque? Maledetti sufi e maledetto caos


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho aperto la discussione perché qua e là ho letto che "merito l'amore".
> Ma dove? Ma quando?
> Ma chi l'ha detto?
> Puoi trovare l'amore o no. Puoi avere una relazione abbastanza buona alla quale hai lavorato e puoi avere una relazione che fa schifo.
> Se non ti piace la relazione (o il cibo) te ne vai e cerchi altro ma l'amore (o il paté-esempio orrido per te) non te lo meriti e potrai non averlo mai.


ma è appunto la lagna senza costrutto che infastidisce me.
non è che meritiamo amore , meritiamo quello che sappiamo riconoscere e coltivare negli altri.se abbiamo la sensibilità , la disponibilità per farlo senza perderci nell'eterno ascolto di noi stessi


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> nella vita un po' di culo non guasta!


in effetti non guasta affatto :smile: già il fatto di essere nati qui e non in qualche posto disgraziato, è un buon incipit!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' che tu, secondo me of curse, confondi merito e ricompensa. Che io (generico) meriti di più dati i (colmare a piacere con: gli sforzi fatti su di me, l'evoluzione personale, gli studi, la competenza acquisita, l'essere in gamba and so on) a me pare un fatto e ANCHE una spinta evolutiva che lèvate; che non corrisponda, in linea generale, a ciò che accade (cioè alla ricompensa), pure. Dunque? Maledetti sufi e maledetto caos


Ci siamo :up:
Io mi merito giusto giusto la Presidenza del Consiglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è appunto la lagna senza costrutto che infastidisce me.
> non è che meritiamo amore , meritiamo quello che sappiamo riconoscere e coltivare negli altri.se abbiamo la sensibilità , la disponibilità per farlo senza perderci nell'eterno ascolto di noi stessi


 oh qualcuno l'ha detto :up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> in effetti non guasta affatto :smile: già il fatto di essere nati qui e non in qualche posto disgraziato, è un buon incipit!


vero, soprattutto per le donne


----------



## free (4 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> in effetti non guasta affatto :smile: già il fatto di essere nati qui e non in qualche posto disgraziato, è un buon incipit!



bravo, ottima osservazione!

comunque secondo me il merito non garantisce proprio nulla (a parte forse una sorta di rabbia sorda se le cose non vanno secondo le nostre aspettative)
invece la consapevolezza di avere fatto tutto il possibile, garantisce una certa serenità d'animo


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci siamo :up:
> Io mi merito giusto giusto la Presidenza del Consiglio :mrgreen:


io il dominio dell'intero rutilante cosmo, che governerei con sensibilità e incredibile saggezza, inondandolo di bellezza e luce. Mi sa che mi devo ridimensionare :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io il dominio dell'intero rutilante cosmo, che governerei con sensibilità e incredibile saggezza, inondandolo di bellezza e luce. Mi sa che mi devo ridimensionare :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> bravo, ottima osservazione!
> 
> comunque secondo me il merito non garantisce proprio nulla (a parte forse una sorta di rabbia sorda se le cose non vanno secondo le nostre aspettative)
> invece *la consapevolezza di avere fatto tutto il possibile, garantisce una certa serenità d'animo*



supergiusto, anche se tutto il possibile non è mai tutto. La prossima volta faremo di più, e morte ai sufi


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> bravo, ottima osservazione!
> 
> comunque secondo me il merito non garantisce proprio nulla (a parte forse una sorta di rabbia sorda se le cose non vanno secondo le nostre aspettative)
> invece *la consapevolezza di avere fatto tutto il possibile*, garantisce una certa serenità d'animo


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è appunto la lagna senza costrutto che infastidisce me.
> non è che meritiamo amore , *meritiamo quello che sappiamo riconoscere e coltivare negli altri*.se abbiamo la sensibilità , la disponibilità per farlo senza perderci nell'eterno ascolto di noi stessi


ariquoto. Nel bene e nel male, e dovremmo farci i conti. 
Fatte salve le debite eccezioni, che però devono essere limitate nel tempo altrimenti ce le meritiamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è appunto la lagna senza costrutto che infastidisce me.
> non è che meritiamo amore , meritiamo quello che sappiamo riconoscere e coltivare negli altri.se abbiamo la sensibilità , la disponibilità per farlo senza perderci nell'eterno ascolto di noi stessi


Quindi nel tuo caso sonori vaffanculo a gò-gò.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi nel tuo caso sonori vaffanculo a gò-gò.


ma quanto le stai addosso, povera donna(sto cercando di esprimere solidarietà femminile ma come Minerva sa, non sono avvezza)


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma quanto le stai addosso, povera donna(sto cercando di esprimere solidarietà femminile ma come Minerva sa, non sono avvezza)


Ma se vuole alitarmi in faccia dopo aver trangugiato pizza con le cipolle.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi nel tuo caso sonori vaffanculo a gò-gò.


nel mio caso l'ascolto di me stessa è musica dolce per le mie aristocratiche orecchie.
senti è imbarazzante questo fatto che cerchi con affanno le mie risposte per commentarle...se un giorno venissi a mancare come farai mai.non voglio questa pesante responsabilità sulle mie stanche spallucce


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel mio caso l'ascolto di me stessa è musica dolce per le mie aristocratiche orecchie.
> senti è imbarazzante questo fatto che cerchi con affanno le mie risposte per commentarle...se un giorno venissi a mancare come farai mai.non voglio questa pesante responsabilità sulle mie stanche spallucce


In quel caso spalluce le farei io, cara la mia cornelia.


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In quel caso spalluce le farei io, cara la mia cornelia.


ma se già alla sola idea un sussulto ti coglie .ma per ora sto bene


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se già alla sola idea un sussulto ti coglie .ma per ora sto bene


Era meglio l'avatar vecchio con le corna.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2014)

Non mi accontento e credo sia un  limite alla fine :singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Giugno 2014)

Chi si accontenta gode (così così)


----------



## Minerva (4 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi si accontenta gode (così così)


accontentarsi è un po' morire


----------



## Zod (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' uscito più volte in altre discussioni "accontentarsi" e "non accontentarsi".
> Cosa significa per voi?
> Non dobbiamo forse sempre non accontentarci e impegnarci perché la nostra vita, in ogni suo aspetto, sia il meglio possibile e nel contempo accettare la realtà dei fatti e, di conseguenza, accontentarci?
> Ovvero posso non accontentarmi di come sono e impegnarmi per cercare di migliorarmi ma devo accontentarmi dell'altezza e dell'età che ho e non farmi fare allungamento chirurgico, arrampicarmi su trampoli traballanti o ricorrere al chirurgo plastico per cercare di apparire una ventenne se non lo sono più, apparendo un mostro?
> Non è forse altrettanto mostruoso deformare una relazione in cui viviamo, giudicandola non abbastanza, inseguendo il sogno di un amore appagante da ogni punto di vista, con la ferma convinzione di meritarci la favola che sogniamo?


Chi è insicuro cerca di migliorarsi esteticamente, chi è sicuro cerca di migliorarsi intellettualmente.

Accontentarsi non fa parte della natura umana, bisogna sempre puntare più in alto per sentirsi in corsa e quindi vivi. Dal punto di vista delle relazioni sentimentali cercare altrove è rassegnazione, non miglioramento. Chi punta a migliorare cerca di migliorare ciò che ha, non volge lo sguardo altrove. 

La furbizia del traditore è una finta furbizia, perché legata a progetti di breve periodo. Consuma il presente. Chi invece ragiona in un'ottica di lungo periodo non rischia mai ciò che ha, ma ci reinveste. È la differenza tra investire i propri sudati risparmi e giocarseli alle slot machine.


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, io non sarei così sicura. Anzi. Ci saranno situazioni nelle quali ti meriti (generico) di più e altre nelle quali quel che hai è pure troppo. Generalizzare è impossibile. *Il niente non è accontentarsi del niente; è non accettare un inaccettabile poco. E che sia poco te ne accorgi proprio quando ti si affaccia nel cervello il pensiero, forte e incarnato: "merito di più"*.


:up:


----------



## MK (4 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' uscito più volte in altre discussioni "accontentarsi" e "non accontentarsi".
> Cosa significa per voi?
> Non dobbiamo forse sempre non accontentarci e impegnarci perché la nostra vita, in ogni suo aspetto, sia il meglio possibile e nel contempo accettare la realtà dei fatti e, di conseguenza, accontentarci?
> Ovvero posso non accontentarmi di come sono e impegnarmi per cercare di migliorarmi ma devo accontentarmi dell'altezza e dell'età che ho e non farmi fare allungamento chirurgico, arrampicarmi su trampoli traballanti o ricorrere al chirurgo plastico per cercare di apparire una ventenne se non lo sono più, apparendo un mostro?
> *Non è forse altrettanto mostruoso deformare una relazione in cui viviamo, giudicandola non abbastanza, inseguendo il sogno di un amore appagante da ogni punto di vista, con la ferma convinzione di meritarci la favola che sogniamo?*


Cosa intendi per deformare? Tradire? Certo sarebbe più dignitoso dire 'ehi alt, ho sbagliato tutto, si fa reset'. Quanti riescono a farlo? Non insegui il sogno, lo insegui quando sai cosa inseguire. E se non lo fai lì sì che ti accontenti.


----------



## free (5 Giugno 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *Chi è insicuro cerca di migliorarsi esteticamente, chi è sicuro cerca di migliorarsi intellettualmente.
> *
> Accontentarsi non fa parte della natura umana, bisogna sempre puntare più in alto per sentirsi in corsa e quindi vivi. Dal punto di vista delle relazioni sentimentali cercare altrove è rassegnazione, non miglioramento. Chi punta a migliorare cerca di migliorare ciò che ha, non volge lo sguardo altrove.
> 
> La furbizia del traditore è una finta furbizia, perché legata a progetti di breve periodo. Consuma il presente. Chi invece ragiona in un'ottica di lungo periodo non rischia mai ciò che ha, ma ci reinveste. È la differenza tra investire i propri sudati risparmi e giocarseli alle slot machine.



oddio...mi pare un po' troppo categorico!:singleeye:


----------



## Principessa (5 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io penso che tu gli dia un significato negativo. che non ha.
> accontentarsi non vuole sempre dire: non posso avere questo? boh mi accontento di questo.
> vuole anche dire: non posso proprio avere questo? allora si, mi accontento di questo.
> 
> ...


Ciao tesoro. 
Sono d'accordo con te. 
Accontentarsi in accezione negativa non è nemmeno accontentarsi, dici bene. 
Lo spirito con cui si accettano certe cose per non affrontare conseguenze non è positivo
È rassegnazione. 
Accontentarsi per me vuol dire - questa opzione mi va bene lo stesso, anche se è meno -
Ma davvero mi va bene.
Non passo ogni giorno a lamentarmi o a essere frustrata.


----------



## Principessa (5 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è forse altrettanto mostruoso deformare una relazione in cui viviamo, giudicandola non abbastanza, inseguendo il sogno di un amore appagante da ogni punto di vista, con la ferma convinzione di meritarci la favola che sogniamo?


Da adolescenti e da ventenni è normale. 
Da adulti sì, è mostruoso. 
Non esiste la perfezione e non esiste il destino. 
La felicità si conquista e si combatte per averla.


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Da adolescenti e da ventenni è normale.
> Da adulti sì, è mostruoso.
> Non esiste la perfezione e non esiste il destino. *
> La felicità si conquista e si combatte per averla.*


Ho parecchi dubbi al riguardo ...


----------



## Principessa (5 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ho parecchi dubbi al riguardo ...


Non pretendo di parlare per altri, ovviamente posso dire la mia solo basandomi sul mio microcosmo. 

La felicità per me è saper avere ciò che si vuole. Che non è per forza quella cosa specifica. Si può essere felici in mille modi, se si vuole, se si apre la mente. 
Accontentarsi può sembrare un brutto termine ma non lo è. Chi si accontenta sa vivere.

Combattere per la felicità è una lotta per conoscere sé stessi e gli altri, con tutti i limiti e le imperfezioni, realizzare che a ogni problema e a ogni ostacolo si può risalire. 
Solo dandosi da fare, ovviamente.
Non restando seduti e aspettando il compiersi del destino.


----------



## zanna (5 Giugno 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Da adolescenti e da ventenni è normale.
> Da adulti sì, è mostruoso.
> Non esiste la perfezione e *non esiste il destino*.
> La felicità si conquista e si combatte per averla.





Principessa ha detto:


> Non pretendo di parlare per altri, ovviamente posso dire la mia solo basandomi sul mio microcosmo.
> 
> La felicità per me è saper avere ciò che si vuole. Che non è per forza quella cosa specifica. Si può essere felici in mille modi, se si vuole, se si apre la mente.
> Accontentarsi può sembrare un brutto termine ma non lo è. Chi si accontenta sa vivere.
> ...


Chi si accontenta gode fa il paio con chi non rischia non ha speranza ... due filosofie diametralmente opposte di cui la prima forse arcaica e la seconda più attuale, una attendista l'altra dinamica entrambe calate in un momento particolare della vita di tutti ... la dinamica da giovani la statica da maturi ... quelli che non si sanno decidere sono fottuti loro e gli altri che gli gravitano intorno ... per quanto riguarda il destino una parte esiste, una parte lo decidiamo noi con le nostre scelte e una parte lo decidono gli altri con le proprie scelte che riguardano direttamente o indirettamente noi. Volere è potere è una cazzata che si dici quando tutto va bene ... quando non va come dovrebbe andare non è colpa nostra ma degli altri o del destino ... IMHO
Bye


----------



## Principessa (5 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Chi si accontenta gode fa il paio con chi non rischia non ha speranza ... due filosofie diametralmente opposte di cui la prima forse arcaica e la seconda più attuale, una attendista l'altra dinamica entrambe calate in un momento particolare della vita di tutti ... la dinamica da giovani la statica da maturi ... quelli che non si sanno decidere sono fottuti loro e gli altri che gli gravitano intorno ... per quanto riguarda il destino una parte esiste, una parte lo decidiamo noi con le nostre scelte e una parte lo decidono gli altri con le proprie scelte che riguardano direttamente o indirettamente noi. Volere è potere è una cazzata che si dici quando tutto va bene ... quando non va come dovrebbe andare non è colpa nostra ma degli altri o del destino ... IMHO
> Bye


Noi non decidiamo come vanno le cose ma decidiamo se e quando adattarci ai
cambiamenti, specie a quelli negativi, che come dici tu giustamente, possono non dipendere da noi. 

Volere è potere non la vedo come una cazzata. Finché sussiste non solo lo spirito di sopravvivenza ma la voglia di
vivere, la strada si trova. 

Anche lamentarci delle colpe altrui e della sfortuna può andare, secondo me, purchè non sia un pretesto per stare fermi e cagionare più male alla propria persona.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2014)

Vedo che continua a esserci il dibattito se accontentarsi sia accettare la realtà vivendo in modo da renderla la migliore possibile o sia rassegnarsi di una vita che fa schifo.
Io penso che si deve fare il possibile per stare bene ma che inseguire l'idea dell'amore "che ci meritiamo" sia la versione politicamente corretta della ricerca del principe azzurro che porta solo a essere sempre scontenti e non saper apprezzare quello che si ha.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' uscito più volte in altre discussioni "accontentarsi" e "non accontentarsi".
> Cosa significa per voi?
> Non dobbiamo forse sempre non accontentarci e impegnarci perché la nostra vita, in ogni suo aspetto, sia il meglio possibile e nel contempo accettare la realtà dei fatti e, di conseguenza, accontentarci?
> Ovvero posso non accontentarmi di come sono e impegnarmi per cercare di migliorarmi ma devo accontentarmi dell'altezza e dell'età che ho e non farmi fare allungamento chirurgico, arrampicarmi su trampoli traballanti o ricorrere al chirurgo plastico per cercare di apparire una ventenne se non lo sono più, apparendo un mostro?
> Non è forse altrettanto mostruoso deformare una relazione in cui viviamo, giudicandola non abbastanza, inseguendo il sogno di un amore appagante da ogni punto di vista, con la ferma convinzione di meritarci la favola che sogniamo?


Il problema non è accontentarsi o meno
Il problema in una relazione è quando ti metti assieme ad un incontentabile.
O una incontentabile.

Per quanto tu farai del tuo meglio 
lei o lui avraà sempre da ridire su qualcosa

E la relazione diventerà un'infinita tesi di laurea

In cui il relatore, ahimè,
ti dirà sempre si la nostra relazione è buona

ma è pur sempre suscettibile di miglioramento.

Bon per me accontentarmi è arrivare a dirti

No, a me non va per niente di migliorarla, mi sta benissimo così...

Non va bene a te?
Ceste.

Valorizzare quello che c'è di buono e bello tra noi spinge sempre a ritenersi contenti.

Mi hai tradito?
Ok mi hai fatto male
Ma non importa.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedo che continua a esserci il dibattito se accontentarsi sia accettare la realtà vivendo in modo da renderla la migliore possibile o sia rassegnarsi di una vita che fa schifo.
> Io penso che si deve fare il possibile per stare bene ma che inseguire l'idea dell'amore "che ci meritiamo" sia la versione politicamente corretta della ricerca del principe azzurro che porta solo a essere sempre scontenti e non saper apprezzare quello che si ha.


Hai voglia.
Infatti quante persone conosci incontentabili o pretenziose
che non siano sole?

Le persone che si fanno andare bene tutto
non sono mai sole, anzi hanno un bazar dentro di loro.


----------



## sienne (5 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

dipende estremamente dalla persona. 

C'è chi ha tutto ... amore, soldi, carriera, riconoscimento ecc., ma è insoddisfatto,
c'è chi ha ... poco, ma è contento e soddisfatto ... 

Se hai la pace in te stessa, trovi contentezza alle più piccole cose ... 
Dipende da te ... :up: ... brutale, ma credo che sia vero. Basta non fermarsi ... 


sienne


----------



## Innominata (5 Giugno 2014)

Io senza accontentarmi non sarei io. Nel senso che fin da piccola ho sempre scovato pure nella polvere sul tavolo un piccolo misteriosissimo motivo per essere in qualche modo contenta. Non sono un' ottimista, se mai il contrario, è proprio un fatto percettivo, credo. Ho un'attrazione per le minuterie quotidiane, sono affascinata dai racconti della quotidianità, mi interessa il campionario umano e mi sento attivata dalla diversa curvatura delle vibrisse di due gatti diversi per strada o a casa. Mi incuriosisce l'odore delle case e delle persone, ogni tanto perfino una lattina di carne Simmenthal esercita su di me un non so che, provo ancora curiosità per la strana e scomoda usanza di cucinare la sera con la cornetta del telefono tenuta su tra spalla e guancia perchè il marito, scendendo dalla collina finito il lavoro, cala in città dovendo raccontare quello che è successo o non è successo (non è neanche necessario che io gli risponda o lo stia veramente a sentire) intanto che si fa il tragitto, parlando magari anche a un secondo telefono. Senza contare la conta degli sguardi in tralice del mio secondo figlio, famoso per i suoi sguardi in tralice, e il profilo da sezione aurea del primo mentre guarda le videocassette ancora in vhs. Il brivido del viale ombreggiato la mattina presto, prima di fare sei piani di scale a piedi al lavoro (mi accontento di questo, in quanto ad attività fisica). La serranda della cucina è rotta, ma aspetto a chiamare il serrandista, perché è crollata in basso, e la luce che filtra solo nello spazio aperto sopra dà alla stanza una luce rosa acceso per tutto il pomeriggio. Non mi accontento, sono contenta. Che ripeto, per me è più un fatto sensoriale-percettivo che altro, ma mi fa da ottimo funtore. La felicità è altro.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io senza accontentarmi non sarei io. Nel senso che fin da piccola ho sempre scovato pure nella polvere sul tavolo un piccolo misteriosissimo motivo per essere in qualche modo contenta. Non sono un' ottimista, se mai il contrario, è proprio un fatto percettivo, credo. Ho un'attrazione per le minuterie quotidiane, sono affascinata dai racconti della quotidianità, mi interessa il campionario umano e mi sento attivata dalla diversa curvatura delle vibrisse di due gatti diversi per strada o a casa. Mi incuriosisce l'odore delle case e delle persone, ogni tanto perfino una lattina di carne Simmenthal esercita su di me un non so che, provo ancora curiosità per la strana e scomoda usanza di cucinare la sera con la cornetta del telefono tenuta su tra spalla e guancia perchè il marito, scendendo dalla collina finito il lavoro, cala in città dovendo raccontare quello che è successo o non è successo (non è neanche necessario che io gli risponda o lo stia veramente a sentire) intanto che si fa il tragitto, parlando magari anche a un secondo telefono. Senza contare la conta degli sguardi in tralice del mio secondo figlio, famoso per i suoi sguardi in tralice, e il profilo da sezione aurea del primo mentre guarda le videocassette ancora in vhs. Il brivido del viale ombreggiato la mattina presto, prima di fare sei piani di scale a piedi al lavoro (mi accontento di questo, in quanto ad attività fisica). La serranda della cucina è rotta, ma aspetto a chiamare il serrandista, perché è crollata in basso, e la luce che filtra solo nello spazio aperto sopra dà alla stanza una luce rosa acceso per tutto il pomeriggio. Non mi accontento, sono contenta. Che ripeto, per me è più un fatto sensoriale-percettivo che altro, ma mi fa da ottimo funtore. La felicità è altro.


:up:


----------



## Spider (5 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io senza accontentarmi non sarei io. Nel senso che fin da piccola ho sempre scovato pure nella polvere sul tavolo un piccolo misteriosissimo motivo per essere in qualche modo contenta. Non sono un' ottimista, se mai il contrario, è proprio un fatto percettivo, credo. Ho un'attrazione per le minuterie quotidiane, sono affascinata dai racconti della quotidianità, mi interessa il campionario umano e mi sento attivata dalla diversa curvatura delle vibrisse di due gatti diversi per strada o a casa. Mi incuriosisce l'odore delle case e delle persone, ogni tanto perfino una lattina di carne Simmenthal esercita su di me un non so che, provo ancora curiosità per la strana e scomoda usanza di cucinare la sera con la cornetta del telefono tenuta su tra spalla e guancia perchè il marito, scendendo dalla collina finito il lavoro, cala in città dovendo raccontare quello che è successo o non è successo (non è neanche necessario che io gli risponda o lo stia veramente a sentire) intanto che si fa il tragitto, parlando magari anche a un secondo telefono. Senza contare la conta degli sguardi in tralice del mio secondo figlio, famoso per i suoi sguardi in tralice, e il profilo da sezione aurea del primo mentre guarda le videocassette ancora in vhs. Il brivido del viale ombreggiato la mattina presto, prima di fare sei piani di scale a piedi al lavoro (mi accontento di questo, in quanto ad attività fisica). La serranda della cucina è rotta, ma aspetto a chiamare il serrandista, perché è crollata in basso, e la luce che filtra solo nello spazio aperto sopra dà alla stanza una luce rosa acceso per tutto il pomeriggio. Non mi accontento, sono contenta. Che ripeto, per me è più un fatto sensoriale-percettivo che altro, ma mi fa da ottimo funtore. La felicità è altro.


madonna che bellezza!
e quanto è vero quello che dici.
mi fai innamorare della vita stessa, solo perchè vissuta e non importa mica tanto come la si vive,
 basta viverla ed assaporarla.
allora penso a me a quello che sarei potuto essere e a quello che sono stato.
un leggero rimpianto mi sfiora ma so che è solo un secondo.
se ami la vita non riesci ad avere rimpianti, perchè tutto ha un senso, uno scopo, un suo essere
...anche la tapparella abbassata.
io non mi accontento e non nel senso arrogante che la parola in se potrebbe supporre.
vedo invece nell'assecondare la vita o il destino se vogliamo metterla cosi...una profonda verità.
la mia.
cosi è stato, cosi doveva essere.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> madonna che bellezza!
> e quanto è vero quello che dici.
> mi fai innamorare della vita stessa, solo perchè vissuta e non importa mica tanto come la si vive,
> basta viverla ed assaporarla.
> ...


[video=youtube;_pISgKv3U34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pISgKv3U34[/video]


----------



## AnnaBlume (5 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io senza accontentarmi non sarei io. Nel senso che fin da piccola ho sempre scovato pure nella polvere sul tavolo un piccolo misteriosissimo motivo per essere in qualche modo contenta. Non sono un' ottimista, se mai il contrario, è proprio un fatto percettivo, credo. Ho un'attrazione per le minuterie quotidiane, sono affascinata dai racconti della quotidianità, mi interessa il campionario umano e mi sento attivata dalla diversa curvatura delle vibrisse di due gatti diversi per strada o a casa. Mi incuriosisce l'odore delle case e delle persone, ogni tanto perfino una lattina di carne Simmenthal esercita su di me un non so che, provo ancora curiosità per la strana e scomoda usanza di cucinare la sera con la cornetta del telefono tenuta su tra spalla e guancia perchè il marito, scendendo dalla collina finito il lavoro, cala in città dovendo raccontare quello che è successo o non è successo (non è neanche necessario che io gli risponda o lo stia veramente a sentire) intanto che si fa il tragitto, parlando magari anche a un secondo telefono. Senza contare la conta degli sguardi in tralice del mio secondo figlio, famoso per i suoi sguardi in tralice, e il profilo da sezione aurea del primo mentre guarda le videocassette ancora in vhs. Il brivido del viale ombreggiato la mattina presto, prima di fare sei piani di scale a piedi al lavoro (mi accontento di questo, in quanto ad attività fisica). La serranda della cucina è rotta, ma aspetto a chiamare il serrandista, perché è crollata in basso, e la luce che filtra solo nello spazio aperto sopra dà alla stanza una luce rosa acceso per tutto il pomeriggio. Non mi accontento, sono contenta. Che ripeto, per me è più un fatto sensoriale-percettivo che altro, ma mi fa da ottimo funtore. La felicità è altro.


bellissimo!


----------



## Principessa (5 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende estremamente dalla persona.
> 
> ...


:applauso:

Già, la pace in sé stessi è fondamentale.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io senza accontentarmi non sarei io. Nel senso che fin da piccola ho sempre scovato pure nella polvere sul tavolo un piccolo misteriosissimo motivo per essere in qualche modo contenta. Non sono un' ottimista, se mai il contrario, è proprio un fatto percettivo, credo. Ho un'attrazione per le minuterie quotidiane, sono affascinata dai racconti della quotidianità, mi interessa il campionario umano e mi sento attivata dalla diversa curvatura delle vibrisse di due gatti diversi per strada o a casa. Mi incuriosisce l'odore delle case e delle persone, ogni tanto perfino una lattina di carne Simmenthal esercita su di me un non so che, provo ancora curiosità per la strana e scomoda usanza di cucinare la sera con la cornetta del telefono tenuta su tra spalla e guancia perchè il marito, scendendo dalla collina finito il lavoro, cala in città dovendo raccontare quello che è successo o non è successo (non è neanche necessario che io gli risponda o lo stia veramente a sentire) intanto che si fa il tragitto, parlando magari anche a un secondo telefono. Senza contare la conta degli sguardi in tralice del mio secondo figlio, famoso per i suoi sguardi in tralice, e il profilo da sezione aurea del primo mentre guarda le videocassette ancora in vhs. Il brivido del viale ombreggiato la mattina presto, prima di fare sei piani di scale a piedi al lavoro (mi accontento di questo, in quanto ad attività fisica). La serranda della cucina è rotta, ma aspetto a chiamare il serrandista, perché è crollata in basso, e la luce che filtra solo nello spazio aperto sopra dà alla stanza una luce rosa acceso per tutto il pomeriggio. Non mi accontento, sono contenta. Che ripeto, per me è più un fatto sensoriale-percettivo che altro, ma mi fa da ottimo funtore. La felicità è altro.


è proprio vero ...
non mi accontento sono contenta ...
proprio oggi ho fatto la mia ultima visita 
e il ginecologo rimane sempre stupito dal mio carattere 
tranquilla scialla serena e contenta ...
contenta di tutto che vada bene che vada male riesco 
comunque a trovare il lato positivo ...


----------



## Spider (6 Giugno 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;_pISgKv3U34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pISgKv3U34[/video]



bello conte,
 sempre un piacere rivivere e rivedere.:up::up::up:


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Giugno 2014)

Accontentarsi vuole dire essere in una situazione che non soddisfa o non piace proprio e non fare nulla per cambiarla. Per pigrizia, per poca autostima o scarsa ambizione. 

Per me il motore del cambiamento deve essere alimentata da una misurata ambizione. Bisogna capire le proprie potenzialità,  i propri limiti e puntando in direzione dei propri sogni avanzare fino ad essere soddisfatti (che non è necessariamente realizzare il sogno ma stare bene )



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il merito c'entra poco anche nel lavoro perché ci sono casi in cui hai un ruolo perché te lo sei meritato, altre in cui te lo sei meritato ma l'ha chi non se lo merita.
> Figuriamoci nei sentimenti. Puoi essere una persona solida con capacità di amore, dedizione, dialogo e ogni qualità necessaria per un rapporto appagante ma non riuscire ad averlo quel rapporto.
> Così scegli il niente perché quel rapporto non va, non perché ne "meriti" uno migliore. Il migliore potrebbe non arrivare mai.


Per ora quello che ho capito è che nei sentimenti non è l'essere una persona solida con capacità di amore, dedizione, dialogo e ogni qualità necessaria per un rapporto appagante che ti permette di scegliere un rapporto soddisfacente ma le emozioni che sei in grado di far provare. Ma un rapporto di sole emozioni è costruito sul nulla.... e così non và bene. Rimandato a settembre


----------



## lunaiena (6 Giugno 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> A*ccontentarsi vuole dire essere in una situazione che non soddisfa o non piace proprio e non fare nulla per cambiarla. Per pigrizia, per poca autostima o* scarsa ambizione.
> 
> Per me il motore del cambiamento deve essere alimentata da una misurata ambizione. Bisogna capire le proprie potenzialità,  i propri limiti e puntando in direzione dei propri sogni avanzare fino ad essere soddisfatti (che non è necessariamente realizzare il sogno ma stare bene )
> 
> ...



questo lo pensi tu o è una regola??


----------



## Spider (6 Giugno 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Accontentarsi vuole dire essere in una situazione che non soddisfa o non piace proprio e non fare nulla per cambiarla. Per pigrizia, per poca autostima o scarsa ambizione.
> 
> Per me il motore del cambiamento deve essere alimentata da una misurata ambizione. Bisogna capire le proprie potenzialità,  i propri limiti e puntando in direzione dei propri sogni avanzare fino ad essere soddisfatti (che non è necessariamente realizzare il sogno ma stare bene )
> 
> ...



morfy...di la verità, è finito proprio adesso il film in seconda serata.
però quanto è bello quello che hai scritto.
eppure le sole emozioni basterebbero eccome...sia se vivi in un castello
 sia se vivi in una semplice capanna.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Accontentarsi vuole dire essere in una situazione che non soddisfa o non piace proprio e non fare nulla per cambiarla. Per pigrizia, per poca autostima o scarsa ambizione.
> 
> Per me il motore del cambiamento deve essere alimentata da una misurata ambizione. Bisogna capire le proprie potenzialità,  i propri limiti e puntando in direzione dei propri sogni avanzare fino ad essere soddisfatti (che non è necessariamente realizzare il sogno ma stare bene )
> 
> ...


Ma né una né l'altra, per me, è solo una fortunata coincidenza di trovare (o forse di saper trovare) una persona capace di accontentarsi, nel senso detto da Innominata.


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma né una né l'altra, per me, è solo una fortunata coincidenza di trovare (o forse di saper trovare) una persona capace di accontentarsi, nel senso detto da Innominata.


È bello il post di Innominata.  Il saper apprezzare le piccole cose per me non è accontentarti,  ma stare bene. 
Purtroppo questo spesso viene visto come una scarsa ambizione ma non è così. Perché se si insegue una infinita ambizione ed il principe azzurro non si ci ferma mai e si vivrà in una costante insoddisfazione.


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> morfy...di la verità, è finito proprio adesso il film in seconda serata.
> però quanto è bello quello che hai scritto.
> eppure le sole emozioni basterebbero eccome...sia se vivi in un castello
> sia se vivi in una semplice capanna.


non ho tv in casa  
rientrato da una seratina latina in un locale praticamente sotto casa. 
Poi è passata la mezzanotte e cenerentola rientra a casa ed è inutile cercarla :carneval:


----------



## morfeo78 (6 Giugno 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> questo lo pensi tu o è una regola??


Non so se è la definizione corretta, è la mia idea di "accontentarsi". Perché se uno resta fermo non vuole necessariamente dire che si sta accontentando. 

Una volta mi hanno fatto un discorso che mi ha fatto imbestialire. Si parlava di posti e posizioni di lavoro. E mi parlavano di persone che facevano di tutto per aumentare la loro posizione e raggiungere posti prestigiosi alludendo che io fossi "morto" accontentandomi di quello che ho.... ma non è colpa mia se faccio quello che sognavo di fare fin da quando avevo 6 anni da ben 15 anni e sono cresciuto professionalmente fin dove mi interessava crescere! Se gli altri non sono riusciti ancora a realizzarsi mi dispiace per loro, ma non li invidio.... avranno forse sbagliato qualcosa?? Non lo so e non mi interessa saperlo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Non so se è la definizione corretta, è la mia idea di "accontentarsi". Perché se uno resta fermo non vuole necessariamente dire che si sta accontentando.
> 
> Una volta mi hanno fatto un discorso che mi ha fatto imbestialire. Si parlava di posti e posizioni di lavoro. E mi parlavano di persone che facevano di tutto per aumentare la loro posizione e raggiungere posti prestigiosi alludendo che io fossi "morto" accontentandomi di quello che ho.... ma non è colpa mia se faccio quello che sognavo di fare fin da quando avevo 6 anni da ben 15 anni e sono cresciuto professionalmente fin dove mi interessava crescere! Se gli altri non sono riusciti ancora a realizzarsi mi dispiace per loro, ma non li invidio.... avranno forse sbagliato qualcosa?? Non lo so e non mi interessa saperlo.


Per le posizioni lavorative si arriva alla follia. Come se tutti dovessero e soprattutto volessero diventare top manager. A volte un "chi se ne frega" ci sta bene :up:


----------



## viola di mare (6 Giugno 2014)

uno dei cardini della filosofia buddista dice che tutto quello che di piacevole o spiacevole ci accade serve per mettere alla prova il nostro Karma alla prossima vita che noi scegliamo di vivere e che non ci viene imposta per aver o non aver "obbedito" a certe regole in quella precedente. essenzialmente siamo il risultato di come abbiamo affrontato e e accettato tutto quello accaduto nella nostra vita passata... accontentarsi non ha senso, non c'è una cosa che ha più valore di un'altra ma semplicemente è diversa, ognuno ha la percezione di importanza per quello o un altro avvenimento in modo diverso, quello che per te ha valore, per me potrebbe averne meno di zero, quindi tu non ti accontenteresti, io invece si (tu ed io generici s'intende)
la mattina appena svegli intonate il mantra "nam myo-ho renge kyo" per trovare la forza di superare la giornata, per me è importante, per altri una cagata pazzesca, dipende tutto dal valore personale che si da alle cose.







Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi si accontenta gode (così così)


OT che concerto... che concerto:inlove::inlove::inlove:



Innominata ha detto:


> Io senza accontentarmi non sarei io. Nel senso che fin da piccola ho sempre scovato pure nella polvere sul tavolo un piccolo misteriosissimo motivo per essere in qualche modo contenta. Non sono un' ottimista, se mai il contrario, è proprio un fatto percettivo, credo. Ho un'attrazione per le minuterie quotidiane, sono affascinata dai racconti della quotidianità, mi interessa il campionario umano e mi sento attivata dalla diversa curvatura delle vibrisse di due gatti diversi per strada o a casa. Mi incuriosisce l'odore delle case e delle persone, ogni tanto perfino una lattina di carne Simmenthal esercita su di me un non so che, provo ancora curiosità per la strana e scomoda usanza di cucinare la sera con la cornetta del telefono tenuta su tra spalla e guancia perchè il marito, scendendo dalla collina finito il lavoro, cala in città dovendo raccontare quello che è successo o non è successo (non è neanche necessario che io gli risponda o lo stia veramente a sentire) intanto che si fa il tragitto, parlando magari anche a un secondo telefono. Senza contare la conta degli sguardi in tralice del mio secondo figlio, famoso per i suoi sguardi in tralice, e il profilo da sezione aurea del primo mentre guarda le videocassette ancora in vhs. Il brivido del viale ombreggiato la mattina presto, prima di fare sei piani di scale a piedi al lavoro (mi accontento di questo, in quanto ad attività fisica). La serranda della cucina è rotta, ma aspetto a chiamare il serrandista, perché è crollata in basso, e la luce che filtra solo nello spazio aperto sopra dà alla stanza una luce rosa acceso per tutto il pomeriggio. Non mi accontento, sono contenta. Che ripeto, per me è più un fatto sensoriale-percettivo che altro, ma mi fa da ottimo funtore. La felicità è altro.


anch'io quando non mi lagno sono contenta... ciclica ma contenta :up:


----------



## zanna (6 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> uno dei cardini della filosofia buddista dice che tutto quello che di piacevole o spiacevole ci accade serve per mettere alla prova il nostro Karma alla prossima vita che noi scegliamo di vivere e che non ci viene imposta per aver o non aver "obbedito" a certe regole in quella precedente. essenzialmente siamo il risultato di come abbiamo affrontato e e accettato tutto quello accaduto nella nostra vita passata... accontentarsi non ha senso, non c'è una cosa che ha più valore di un'altra ma semplicemente è diversa, ognuno ha la percezione di importanza per quello o un altro avvenimento in modo diverso, quello che per te ha valore, per me potrebbe averne meno di zero, quindi tu non ti accontenteresti, io invece si (tu ed io generici s'intende)
> *la mattina appena svegli intonate il mantra "nam myo-ho renge kyo" per trovare la forza* di superare la giornata, per me è importante, per altri una cagata pazzesca, dipende tutto dal valore personale che si da alle cose.
> OT che concerto... che concerto:inlove::inlove::inlove:
> 
> anch'io quando non mi lagno sono contenta... ciclica ma contenta :up:


Insomma a metà tra ken shiro e un maestro jedi ... :up:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> uno dei cardini della filosofia buddista dice che tutto quello che di piacevole o spiacevole ci accade serve per mettere alla prova il nostro Karma


A me co sta storia del Karma però, m'inculano una volta si e l'altra pure. Com'è sto fatto ??


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> A me co sta storia del Karma però, m'inculano una volta si e l'altra pure. Com'è sto fatto ??


Semplice,è nel tuo karma avere un culo generoso ed estroverso.


----------



## Hellseven (6 Giugno 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> *Accontentarsi vuole dire essere in una situazione che non soddisfa o non piace proprio e non fare nulla per cambiarla. Per pigrizia, per poca autostima o scarsa ambizione*.
> 
> Per me il motore del cambiamento deve essere alimentata da una misurata ambizione. Bisogna capire le proprie potenzialità,  i propri limiti e puntando in direzione dei propri sogni avanzare fino ad essere soddisfatti (che non è necessariamente realizzare il sogno ma stare bene )
> 
> ...


Ciao.
Sul neretto sarei in disaccordo:  non penso che l'accontentarsi debba necessariamente avere una valenza negativa e muovere sempre da presupposti parimenti negativi.
Sul rosso mi piace la tua definizione, e al "misurata ambizione" mi permetto di aggiungere " innato (in alcuni) desiderio di cambiamento" e "legittima curiosità di provare nuove esperienze".:smile:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Semplice,è nel tuo karma avere un culo generoso ed estroverso.


E se il Karma si facesse una minestrina di cazzi suoi che al mio culo ci penso io ?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Tubarao ha detto:


> E se il Karma si facesse una minestrina di cazzi suoi che al mio culo ci penso io ?


Mi spiace,ma il karma è come il destino,non puoi mutarlo a tuo piacimento,era scritto che il tuo famelico sedere fosse adibito a parcheggio per cazzi.


----------



## viola di mare (6 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Insomma a metà tra ken shiro e un maestro jedi ... :up:





Tubarao ha detto:


> A me co sta storia del Karma però, m'inculano una volta si e l'altra pure. Com'è sto fatto ??





oscuro ha detto:


> Semplice,è nel tuo karma avere un culo generoso ed estroverso.





Tubarao ha detto:


> E se il Karma si facesse una minestrina di cazzi suoi che al mio culo ci penso io ?





oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace,ma il karma è come il destino,non puoi mutarlo a tuo piacimento,era scritto che il tuo famelico sedere fosse adibito a parcheggio per cazzi.


:culo: rovinate sempre tutto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

il vostro Karma vi si ritorcerà contro :diavoletto:


----------



## zanna (6 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :culo: rovinate sempre tutto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *il vostro Karma vi si ritorcerà contro* :diavoletto:


Belle ciapett sai che novità ...


----------



## Eratò (6 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me co sta storia del Karma però, m'inculano una volta si e l'altra pure. Com'è sto fatto ??


Cambiare Karma non si può? Perché anche a me mi sta un po'antipatico il mio......


----------



## viola di mare (6 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> Cambiare Karma non si può? Perché anche a me mi sta un po'antipatico il mio......



quello che ci accade e il modo di affrontarlo lo cambia...

smetto presto giuro, ora sto nel periodo buddista, yoga e karmico


----------



## Minerva (6 Giugno 2014)

io ho un karma di armani molto elegante e per le sere più pazze un  altro di versace


----------



## AnnaBlume (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ho un karma di armani molto elegante e per le sere più pazze un  altro di versace



gli unici karma che accetto (che accetterei, vabbè) :wide-grin::ballo:


----------



## viola di mare (6 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ho un karma di armani molto elegante e per le sere più pazze un altro di versace





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> gli unici karma che accetto (che accetterei, vabbè) :wide-grin::ballo:




non avevo alcun dubbio, ecco perchè non vi lamentate alco:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quello che ci accade e il modo di affrontarlo lo cambia...
> 
> smetto presto giuro, ora sto nel periodo buddista, yoga e karmico


Tutte tre insieme ?!:singleeye:Caspiterina impegnativo :mrgreen: Io non so nemmeno in che periodo sono :mrgreen: a malapena ho capito che è giugno


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> A me co sta storia del Karma però, m'inculano una volta si e l'altra pure. Com'è sto fatto ??


Si vede che ad ogni vita fai casini :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> quello che ci accade e il modo di affrontarlo lo cambia...
> 
> *smetto presto giuro, ora sto nel periodo buddista, yoga e karmico *



Ecco brava......carmate


----------



## viola di mare (6 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco brava......carmate


karmate :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutte tre insieme ?!:singleeye:Caspiterina impegnativo :mrgreen: Io non so nemmeno in che periodo sono :mrgreen: a malapena ho capito che è giugno


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


>


No no ma fai bene a cercare anche nella meditazione :smile:Sono io che sono sconclusionata


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no ma fai bene a cercare anche nella meditazione :smile:Sono io che sono sconclusionata


Ma na bella meditata tutti insieme ?


----------



## viola di mare (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no ma fai bene a cercare anche nella meditazione :smile:Sono io che sono sconclusionata



anche io lo sono, siccome non volevo chiamare un esorcista per far uscire l'ansia da questo corpo mi sono buttata su tecniche di rilassamento:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma na bella meditata tutti insieme ?


A fare tutti oooooommmmmmmmmm :carneval: ??? Ok io ci sto, chissà che ne viene fuori :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anche io lo sono, siccome non volevo chiamare un esorcista per far uscire l'ansia da questo corpo mi sono buttata su tecniche di rilassamento:up:


Fai bene


----------



## viola di mare (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A fare tutti oooooommmmmmmmmm :carneval: ??? Ok io ci sto, chissà che ne viene fuori :rotfl:



fichissimo e mooooolto rilassante


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

Io ci sto basta che non attentate alle mie virtù..!


----------



## zanna (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A fare tutti oooooommmmmmmmmm :carneval: ??? Ok io ci sto, chissà che ne viene fuori :rotfl:


Basta che invitate pure Brunetta e Minerva ... dopo un bel piatto di cipolle bollite ... sai che concerto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*E no*



wolf ha detto:


> Basta che invitate pure Brunetta e Minerva ... dopo un bel piatto di cipolle bollite ... sai che concerto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E no....allora io non vengo...


----------



## viola di mare (6 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci sto basta che non attentate alle mie virtù..!


facciamo la posizione dell'aquila così le chiappe sono strette strette e niente attentati a virtù!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



viola di mare ha detto:


> facciamo la posizione dell'aquila così le chiappe sono strette strette e niente attentati a virtù!!!


Ci penserò...:mrgreen:e comunque c'è sempre il culo del tuba...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ci sto basta che non attentate alle mie virtù..!


Io mi metto dietro te :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Basta che invitate pure Brunetta e Minerva ... dopo un bel piatto di cipolle bollite ... sai che concerto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perché le cipolle bollite fanno uno strano effetto a min e bruni, perché mangiare cipolle bollite? :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*Senti*

Solo perchè mi fido di te...


----------



## zanna (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io mi metto dietro te :rotfl:


Dopo le cipolle?? Non ti conviene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci penserò...:mrgreen:e comunque c'è sempre il culo del tuba...:rotfl:


Te stamme lontano


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Te stamme lontano


Sei tu che hai scritto del tuo culo"generoso":rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai scritto del tuo culo"generoso":rotfl:


Ma erano inculate metaforiche 

Sul culo mio non c'è mai uscita nessuna chiacchiera


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma erano inculate metaforiche
> 
> Sul culo mio non c'è mai uscita nessuna chiacchiera


Peccato....


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io senza accontentarmi non sarei io. Nel senso che fin da piccola ho sempre scovato pure nella polvere sul tavolo un piccolo misteriosissimo motivo per essere in qualche modo contenta. Non sono un' ottimista, se mai il contrario, è proprio un fatto percettivo, credo. Ho un'attrazione per le minuterie quotidiane, sono affascinata dai racconti della quotidianità, mi interessa il campionario umano e mi sento attivata dalla diversa curvatura delle vibrisse di due gatti diversi per strada o a casa. Mi incuriosisce l'odore delle case e delle persone, ogni tanto perfino una lattina di carne Simmenthal esercita su di me un non so che, provo ancora curiosità per la strana e scomoda usanza di cucinare la sera con la cornetta del telefono tenuta su tra spalla e guancia perchè il marito, scendendo dalla collina finito il lavoro, cala in città dovendo raccontare quello che è successo o non è successo (non è neanche necessario che io gli risponda o lo stia veramente a sentire) intanto che si fa il tragitto, parlando magari anche a un secondo telefono. Senza contare la conta degli sguardi in tralice del mio secondo figlio, famoso per i suoi sguardi in tralice, e il profilo da sezione aurea del primo mentre guarda le videocassette ancora in vhs. Il brivido del viale ombreggiato la mattina presto, prima di fare sei piani di scale a piedi al lavoro (mi accontento di questo, in quanto ad attività fisica). La serranda della cucina è rotta, ma aspetto a chiamare il serrandista, perché è crollata in basso, e la luce che filtra solo nello spazio aperto sopra dà alla stanza una luce rosa acceso per tutto il pomeriggio. Non mi accontento, sono contenta. Che ripeto, per me è più un fatto sensoriale-percettivo che altro, ma mi fa da ottimo funtore. *La felicità è altro*.


splendido intervento... non sono troppo d'accordo solo col finale, mi sa invece che l'hai dipinta benissimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dopo le cipolle?? Non ti conviene :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ci ho pensato dopo :singleeye::rotfl: ma oscuro non ne mangia, spero


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci penserò...:mrgreen:e comunque c'è sempre il culo del tuba...:rotfl:





Tubarao ha detto:


> Te stamme lontano





oscuro ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai scritto del tuo culo"generoso":rotfl:





Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma erano inculate metaforiche
> 
> Sul culo mio non c'è mai uscita nessuna chiacchiera





oscuro ha detto:


> Peccato....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vi sto immaginando con il culo scoperto che vi date ostinamente le spalle :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vi sto immaginando *con il culo scoperto* che vi date ostinamente le spalle :rotfl::rotfl:


Te da che parte stai guardando ... scusa? Di profilo?


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Vi sto immaginando con il culo scoperto che vi date ostinamente le spalle :rotfl::rotfl:


Io già ma la immagino  Più che una meditazione collettiva, sarà una camminata rasente i muri


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Te da che parte stai guardando ... scusa? Di profilo?


Certo che si !!!!devo prendere misure per un 'indagine statistica che mi ha affidato il Ministero della Salute Pubica  :mrgreen: :rotfl:eehhh eehh che ti credi mica frizzi e lazzi !! Io faccio ricerca scIentifica :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io già ma la immagino  Più che una meditazione collettiva, sarà una camminata rasente i muri


Si giocherà ai 4 cantoni


----------



## zanna (6 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che si !!!!devo prendere misure per un 'indagine statistica che mi ha affidato il Ministero della Salute Pubica  :mrgreen: :rotfl:eehhh eehh che ti credi mica frizzi e lazzi !! Io faccio ricerca scIentifica :rotfl:


Così vediamo scientificamente se oscure mente ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Giugno 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io senza accontentarmi non sarei io. Nel senso che fin da piccola ho sempre scovato pure nella polvere sul tavolo un piccolo misteriosissimo motivo per essere in qualche modo contenta. Non sono un' ottimista, se mai il contrario, è proprio un fatto percettivo, credo. Ho un'attrazione per le minuterie quotidiane, sono affascinata dai racconti della quotidianità, mi interessa il campionario umano e mi sento attivata dalla diversa curvatura delle vibrisse di due gatti diversi per strada o a casa. Mi incuriosisce l'odore delle case e delle persone, ogni tanto perfino una lattina di carne Simmenthal esercita su di me un non so che, provo ancora curiosità per la strana e scomoda usanza di cucinare la sera con la cornetta del telefono tenuta su tra spalla e guancia perchè il marito, scendendo dalla collina finito il lavoro, cala in città dovendo raccontare quello che è successo o non è successo (non è neanche necessario che io gli risponda o lo stia veramente a sentire) intanto che si fa il tragitto, parlando magari anche a un secondo telefono. Senza contare la conta degli sguardi in tralice del mio secondo figlio, famoso per i suoi sguardi in tralice, e il profilo da sezione aurea del primo mentre guarda le videocassette ancora in vhs. Il brivido del viale ombreggiato la mattina presto, prima di fare sei piani di scale a piedi al lavoro (mi accontento di questo, in quanto ad attività fisica). La serranda della cucina è rotta, ma aspetto a chiamare il serrandista, perché è crollata in basso, e la luce che filtra solo nello spazio aperto sopra dà alla stanza una luce rosa acceso per tutto il pomeriggio. Non mi accontento, sono contenta. Che ripeto, per me è più un fatto sensoriale-percettivo che altro, ma mi fa da ottimo funtore. La felicità è altro.


sempre meravigliosa, Inno.


----------



## Nicka (6 Giugno 2014)

Ma perché come ti volti e ti giri qui dentro si finisce sempre a parlare di culi?!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché come ti volti e ti giri qui dentro si finisce sempre a parlare di culi?!


Sono i maschietti che deviano sempre il discorso ...laggiù dove batte poco il sole ...ma non sempre


----------



## Tubarao (6 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perché come ti volti e ti giri qui dentro si finisce sempre a parlare di culi?!


Perché alla fin fine, come la giri o come la metti, la vita è sempre una questione di culo


----------



## Brunetta (6 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché alla fin fine, come la giri o come la metti, la vita è sempre una questione di culo


Questa è alta filosofia quasi come quella di Innominata


----------



## Buscopann (7 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché alla fin fine, come la giri o come la metti, la vita è sempre una questione di culo


Sottovaluti la potenza del pelo di figa :mrgreen: 
Anche se ultimamente i peli non vanno più di moda.

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (7 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Perché alla fin fine, come la giri o come la metti, la vita è sempre una questione di culo


L'ho sempre sostenuto pure io!!!!


----------



## viola di mare (9 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sottovaluti la potenza del pelo di figa :mrgreen:
> Anche se ultimamente i peli non vanno più di moda.
> 
> Buscopann



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Buongiorno!!!


----------



## Buscopann (9 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Buongiorno!!!


Good morning Sea Violet.
Son bei risvegli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## viola di mare (9 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Good morning Sea Violet.
> Son bei risvegli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann



bellissimi risvegli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sabato e domenica ti ho usato


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

l





viola di mare ha detto:


> bellissimi risvegli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sabato e domenica ti ho usato


Dolore  buongiorno


----------



## viola di mare (9 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> l
> 
> Dolore  buongiorno


buongiorno a te Fiamma


----------



## Tubarao (9 Giugno 2014)

Buongiorno 

Alzato male. Svegliato peggio. Il primo o la prima che mi dice A, ma anche B, bannazione fino al Settembre del 2018 :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Quanto è bello essere in modalità gioiosa


----------



## Buscopann (9 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bellissimi risvegli :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sabato e domenica ti ho usato


Ormai sono il tuo Toy Utente. Usami quanto vuoi 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (9 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Alzato male. Svegliato peggio. Il primo o la prima che mi dice A, ma anche B, bannazione fino al Settembre del 2018 :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Quanto è bello essere in modalità gioiosa




A e pure B :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann

PS. Voglio esprimere l'ultimo desiderio prima di scomparire


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Alzato male. Svegliato peggio. Il primo o la prima che mi dice A, ma anche B, bannazione fino al Settembre del 2018 :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Quanto è bello essere in modalità gioiosa




OK..... C


----------



## viola di mare (9 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ormai sono il tuo Toy Utente. Usami quanto vuoi
> 
> Buscopann



usarti mi fa sentire così bene :canna:



Tubarao ha detto:


> Buongiorno
> 
> Alzato male. Svegliato peggio. Il primo o la prima che mi dice A, ma anche B, bannazione fino al Settembre del 2018 :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Quanto è bello essere in modalità gioiosa


A ma anche B!


anch'io voglio l'ultimo desiderio. non puoi negarcelo!!!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Giugno 2014)

Aaaaahhhh simpatiche e simpaticO ....vi trattenete ancora molto ?


----------



## Nicka (9 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aaaaahhhh simpatiche e simpaticO ....vi trattenete ancora molto ?


Immagino torneranno nel 2018!!!


----------

